# When you commission someone how would you solve this?



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a few dollars laying around that I can afford to, for once, but myself some art. Not alot of money, but on this site one doesn't need too terribly much to get something worth having. However the artists at those prices, in my experience, don't have a tone of examples because they're just starting out (mistake one, buying from a newbie at commissions?).

My problem is that even though I'm not great at drawing my own character, I know what she looks like. I know what a cheetah looks like, I am very picky about it too. Free art I have no problem accepting differences. Its free. if I'm going to pay you though I want to be SURE you can draw a cheetah to an acceptable level. Not a lot of artists seem to draw them though....

My question is this, how would you as a customer ask for an example of understanding of a specific animal. Or are you just going to go to a person you know can do a good enough job, and skip over the others? Or are you just going to risk it? And to those who offer commissions, what would you say to a person who has that concern? could you offer a quick sketch, or keep a digital transaction in limbo, do a sketch and if its not acceptable they get the money back no loss on either side (except your time I guess),but if it does work , then commission goes on as normal?

If I said something stupid feel free to tell me but I've been thinking about this the past few days as I find some people I'm considering buying from and I want to know what you all think.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

There's three things a customer wants.

Fast
Cheap
Quality

Pick 2 because the one you leave out is probably what isn't going to happen.

It also goes into what you mean by "acceptable level" due to the amount of pay. If you just have, per your words "a few dollars" that's not going to cut it for me (from personal experience).


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 31, 2011)

They are at an acceptable level of quality at OTHER things, I just don't know about this particular subject? I already know I'm not getting my DREAM art (that person never offers commissions anyway...) and by a few I meant less than 20 for an avatar or colored sketch, at this point. I'm considering trying to stretch for a ref sheet but I'm not sure yet. 

I just don't want to commission someone to find out that although they're great with canines, that simply means my cat looks like a dog and the only way to tell otherwise is to read the description. 

Can I infer that the above response is basically "move on to someone who you know will do good"?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

Browse cheetahs on the site, find out if the ones you like can do commissions for the price you want. Otherwise I think you're being way too picky.

I generally pay over 80 for commissions, occasionally cheaper, but it's usually from people I know can do quality work.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not yet looking for 80$ worth of quality, but that's a good approach, thanks.


----------



## Centradragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, you could always ask the artist! They'll usually tell you right-off if it's something they're comfortable with, and they might even have some feline art lying around in WIPs/elsewhere to show you.

As a general rule, if they draw a variety of different animal species well... they'll probably do a pretty good job on a cheetah.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 1, 2011)

Even if someone hasn't drawn an animal before, it doesn't mean they won't be able to rise to the challenge! I was recently asked to draw a German Shepherd... I never had before. I ended up turning out this picture for $25. He likes it so much, he is getting three more pictures.

btw, Depending on how much is 'a few dollars,' I do doodle commissions for $5.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Duly noted Zenia, I will add you to my list of options. I'm waiting on one more paycheck before I buy anything though.


That is a good point, to just ask, but I didn't want to get someone's hopes up either...but its certainly an option. Don't know why I didn't think of it xD Probably cause of that picky thing and I don't trust people? Hm but still best option at this point I'm thinking, thanks


----------



## Lunard (Sep 25, 2011)

Some artists may not even be willing to go the quick or cheap way. I know I won't take the quick route out because I'm such a perfectionist and some artists are so talented you won't be able to get them for cheap. Like said before it just depends on the artist.

When picking artists, because you were worried about cheap artists and those just starting out, I would suggest doing a lot of research. Try to find an artist that has a solid, consistant style (no matter what it's quality) so you know exactly WHAT you are paying for. If you get someone who's still muddling around with that you'll just be playing roulette. 

My prices are in the 8-12 dollar range because I'm a quality over time person but a friend of mine, wildlion, has a pretty good style and she's having a 2$ digital line sale and she's wicked fast. You should check her out


----------



## traficalshours (Nov 13, 2011)

As stated before by several others, research the artist. If you find a style you like, check out their gallery. Including their scraps. I, for instance, post gesture pages in my scraps section. This can help make your determining factor if you're looking for someone who can draw something properly.


----------



## Akiwuffle (Nov 13, 2011)

Your best bet is to look up some artists, and see if they have cheetahs in their galleries and how they draw them. Also if it's going to be a cheaper commission, few artists are going to put up with countless revisions because some spots are out of place or the ears aren't perfectly shaped or whatever.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

Necro


----------

